# Giant Danios & Neon tetras= dead tetras?



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi OK i have three Giant Danio's in my 29 gallon i would like to know if i added 6 Neon Tetras would they be eaten by the Danio's.

I know that they had trouble eating the common male guppies that i put in there one time. That were about the size of a male endlers. Kept getting caught in there mouth and they would have to spit it out and then try again.

It would seem like they would be safe together but i don't even want them to try it with my neon's.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If they tried to eat the Guppies, they'll probably try to eat the Neons as well. Even if they can't fit them into their mouth, they will inflict enough damage trying that it would probably kill the Neons.

I don't have any experience with giant Danio's, but I'm surprised to hear that they tried to eat the Guppies....


----------



## hemi (Jan 9, 2007)

my 8 giant danios havent tryed to eat my neons 
they have been together for a few months


----------

